# Looking to adopt 2 puppies



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
I'm sorry for your loss.

Have you contacted the GR Rescue in WI?

You can also check on Petfinder.com, do a search for Goldens, a list of pups/dogs that are in shelters and also in Rescue groups will come up. Contact info is provided in the listings. 

Here is the link for the GR Rescues in WI-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I will say, unusual for GR Rescues to get pups, they do at times but are usually adopted very quickly.

Best of luck to you.


----------

